# PubMed- Homocysteine-mediated intestinal epithelial barrier dysfunction in the rat model of irritable bowel syndrome caused by maternal separation.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Homocysteine-mediated intestinal epithelial barrier dysfunction in the rat model of irritable bowel syndrome caused by maternal separation.*

Acta Biochim Biophys Sin (Shanghai). 2014 Sep 3;

Authors: Zhao Y, Qian L

PMID: 25187412 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

